# Suche einen älteren Film



## Scoo (24. März 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Film den ich vor vielen Jahren eher per Zufall gesehen habe,der mir aber gefallen hat.

Leider kenne ich den Titel nicht und zur damaligen Zeit kannte ich noch nicht groß jeden Schauspieler wie heute.

Was ich zum gesuchten Film sagen kann ist das es meines Wissens nach in einer art Höhle oder Gewölbe abspielt.
Soldaten sind dabei,wahrscheinlich Nazis.
Ein Mann bzw Vater und seine erwachsene Tochter sind auch present.Beim Mann könnte es sich vieleicht um einen Forscher oder Wissenschaftler handeln.

In der besagten Höhle/Gewölbe wird irgendwo ein Loch gefunden.Einer der Soldaten krabbelt dort hinein und wird von einem weiteren mit einem Seil gesichert.Der Soldate findet dann einen sehr großen Raum der komplett im Dunkeln liegt.Die kamera fährt von dem Loch aus dem der Soldat schaut weg so das man die ausmaße der Höhle erahnen kann.Irgendwas bewegt sich dann auf den Soldaten zu und greift diesen an.Der andere Soldat zieht dann an dem Seil und nur noch der Unterkörper des Soldaten kommt aus dem loch heraus.

In einer anderen Szene wirddie Frau des Mannes dann von Soldaten beläßtigt und sie machen sich an die Frau zu vergewaltigen.Das was den anderen Soldaten schon getötet hat greift auch diese Soldaten an und tötet diese.Die Frau überlebt das ganze.

Allerdings weis ich nicht mehr welche der beiden beschriebenen Szenen im Film zu erst zu sehen sind.

Denke mal das es ein Horror Film ist.Mehr kann ich leider zum Film sagen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2014)

Vielleicht irgendein Teil von Tremors? (Raketenwürmer)

https://www.google.de/search?q=raketenwürmer


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2014)

Wie alt ist der Film denn ca. ?


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. März 2014)

Nazis at the center of the earth?


----------



## Scoo (26. März 2014)

Also Tremors ist es Definitiv nicht,ich kenne alle Filme davon.

Wie Alt der Film ist . . . Denke mal locker an die 15 - 20 jahre etwa.

Der Film vom Link ist es nicht,weil da nichts mit Antaktis vor kam.


----------



## callahan123 (26. März 2014)

Liste

Vielleicht ist er da dabei


----------



## Ascalonier (27. März 2014)

Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes mit Indianer Jones glaube ich. Das passt schon mehr zu der Beschreibung.


----------



## Belo79 (27. März 2014)

Vielleicht " Das Geheimnis der Phantom Höhlen" ([font=arial, sans-serif]What Waits Below[/font]) der ist von 1984


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2014)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes mit Indianer Jones glaube ich. Das passt schon mehr zu der Beschreibung.



Dann hast du den aber schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen .. oder... nie *g*


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann hast du den aber schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen .. oder... nie *g*



War auch mein Gedanke 


Ich glaube du suchst "The Keep" aus dem Jahr 1983 ... Trailer-klick. Deutscher Titel ist wieder richtig stronk und zwar "Die unheimliche Macht".


----------



## Scoo (29. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke
> 
> 
> Ich glaube du suchst "The Keep" aus dem Jahr 1983 ... Trailer-klick. Deutscher Titel ist wieder richtig stronk und zwar "Die unheimliche Macht".



Habe mal das bei Google eingegeben und kam auf einen Link zu Wikipedia.Die dortige Beschreibung ist auf das was ich Suche zutreffend.Die 2 Soldaten die sterben,und die Tochter des Mannes,beides stimmt.Im Trailer kamen mir diese Kreuze auch bekannt vor.


Ja es ist The Keep Die Unheimliche macht.
Habe den Film bei MyVideo gefunden.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. März 2014)

Kein Problem, habe gerne geholfen. Konnte das hier nicht mehr mit ansehen, was da für Filme vermutet wurden.


----------

